# Good sorts



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

Lisa Wilkinson

Georgie Gardner


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

Nikki Osborne


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

This chick.


----------



## Judd (11 January 2009)

I believe I recognise those twins, sam76.


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> This chick.




Do I know you ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> This chick.





lol, the puffed up painted lips and dark colouring around her eyes denote she isn`t at all happy about her face and the breast exposure will aid in further distraction from that.


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

Grace Kelly


----------



## sinner (11 January 2009)

I'll throw in another Grace if you don't mind Mr Burns,

Had a crush on this lady ever since the first time I heard her voice, she is probably older than my mother now.





Grace Slick,

will you marry me? :

Here is a 2008 photo


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2009)

Cant believe we have a "good sorts" thread here. 

Anyway...behold Kim Kardashian


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

In case they haven't realised it the girls can join in, message me for my photo.


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

that booty reminds me of Beyonce....


----------



## Glen48 (11 January 2009)

Joanne Woodward, Mrs. Paul Newman has it all, sadly she didn't make many more movies after the wedding.
http://www.nndb.com/people/747/000043618/woodward.jpg


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 January 2009)

The Paraguayan Olympic Javelin thrower Ms.Franco


----------



## overit (11 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> The Paraguayan Olympic Javelin thrower Ms.Franco




I did a search for Franco and come up with this chick. Also found this pole vaulter. Allison Stokke I thinks.


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

Stokes hands down....


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> Stokes hands down....




Ms.Franco


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

ha! anyone can look good made up!

it's the natural beauty that counts...


lol look what I just stumbled across....  http://www.chickipedia.com/


----------



## roofa (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> This chick.





Looks like Nadine from Girls Aloud?

I had a couple of drinks and a chat to her for a couple of hours at the LA airport Feb last Year, believe it or not she is even hotter in the flesh.


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

roofa said:


> Looks like Nadine from Girls Aloud?
> 
> I had a couple of drinks and a chat to her for a couple of hours at the LA airport Feb last Year, believe it or not she is even hotter in the flesh.




Dunno, It's just some umbrella chick from a bike meet in Italy as far as I can tell.

She's the shizzle IMO


----------



## grace (11 January 2009)

As far as politicians go, I've always thought that this one was better to look at than all of the others, especially krudd.  John Anderson.


----------



## roofa (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> Dunno, It's just some umbrella chick from a bike meet in Italy as far as I can tell.
> 
> She's the shizzle IMO




I've been trying to drop a pic in but can not work it out, any tips?


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

either save it to your computer or right click, copy properties and paste into url space.

make sure your doing this into the page that comes up when you click the paperclip.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> In case they haven't realised it the girls can join in, message me for my photo.



You mean your avatar isn't really you?



Glen48 said:


> Joanne Woodward, Mrs. Paul Newman has it all, sadly she didn't make many more movies after the wedding.
> http://www.nndb.com/people/747/000043618/woodward.jpg



Glen, I so agree.  She was as attractive as her husband, and probably an even better actor.
Off topic, I know, theirs was one of the few Hollywood marriages which actually worked.


----------



## Julia (11 January 2009)

roofa said:


> I've been trying to drop a pic in but can not work it out, any tips?




Free download of Winsnap, incredibly easy to use (even I can do it) screenshots:
http://winsnap.brothersoft.com/


----------



## roofa (11 January 2009)

View attachment 27181


sam76 said:


> either save it to your computer or right click, copy properties and paste into url space.
> 
> make sure your doing this into the page that comes up when you click the paperclip.








This is Nadine.


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)

But are you getting the real picture?

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=boVA7A8Ugpc


----------



## MrBurns (11 January 2009)

Julia said:


> You mean your avatar isn't really you?




No thats my grandson.


----------



## mayk (11 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> lol look what I just stumbled across....  http://www.chickipedia.com/




Are you sure you just stumbled across :

*in Borat's voice* Noice


----------



## sam76 (11 January 2009)

ok enough for tonight..


----------



## CoffeeKing (11 January 2009)

Nah, can't be, is that red spray paint...


----------



## So_Cynical (11 January 2009)

grace said:


> As far as politicians go, I've always thought that this one was better to look at than all of the others, especially krudd.  John Anderson.




Funny cos i was Just doin a little research tonight and found a company that has John Anderson 
on the board...in his Bio he has as a qualification "Bachelor of arts" 

Back on Topic....Vida Guerra 2007 all Natural and 33 years old


----------



## ck13488 (12 January 2009)

vanessa marcil


----------



## Boggo (12 January 2009)

Seriously though, is that a graphite shaft ?


----------



## white_crane (12 January 2009)

mayk said:


> Are you sure you just stumbled across :
> 
> *in Borat's voice* Noice




He wasn't lying.  That's cause they have clothes on in that site.


----------



## Glen48 (12 January 2009)

Julia
She had some thing apart form any others and to hold Paul Newman for over 50yrs is a real credit.


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2009)

Lee Chae Yeon


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2009)

Some of the best sorts probably wouldn't compare photographically to some of those posted, but have a _je ne sais quoi_ in real life.

X factor.


----------



## Mr Capital (13 January 2009)

ck13488 said:


> vanessa marcil
> [




Nice one, was just going to post a pic of her.


----------



## mayk (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Some of the best sorts probably wouldn't compare photographically to some of those posted, but have a _je ne sais quoi_ in real life.
> 
> X factor.



les raisins sont aigres :


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

mayk said:


> les raisins sont aigres :



Je ne comrend pas.


----------



## mayk (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Je ne comrend pas.



the grapes are sour :


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

mayk said:


> the grapes are sour :



I know. But I still don't understand.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Je ne comrend pas.




Il n'y a qu'un bonheur dans la vie, c'est d'aimer et detre a'imer

"It is dangerous to be right in matters on which the established authorities are wrong”-Voltaire :321:


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

Jesus!

We've gone from hot babes to Voltaire! LOL 

WTF is going on? I am but a simple country lad and am a bit lost on the inferences.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Jesus!
> 
> We've gone from hot babes to Voltaire! LOL
> 
> WTF is going on? I am but a simple country lad and am a bit lost on the inferences.




Me too! Dont worry mate I just think that people need to understand each other better! Cut through the **** and get to the point! Many people get trapped in the middle.


----------



## mayk (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> I know. But I still don't understand.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Some of the best sorts probably wouldn't compare photographically to some of those posted, but have a _je ne sais quoi_ in real life.
> 
> X factor.




I'll have me one of those if you can rustle one up, I'm not one for swimsuit models.


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

mayk said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fox_and_the_Grapes




Ahahaha! An enormous leap from what I said, to the moral of that story; a non-sequitur.


----------



## Calliope (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Ahahaha! An enormous leap from what I said, to the moral of that story; a non-sequitur.




"Revenons a nos moutons"


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

Marissa Torme


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

Halle Berry (of course)


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

Brooke Burke


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

> "Revenons a nos moutons"




Indeed. 

I've always liked Charlize Theron and... Holy Dooley too many to mention.

And an example of _je ne sais quoi_ - Cate Blanchet or even Meryl Streep in her day.


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

Ashley Judd


----------



## Stormin_Norman (13 January 2009)

i have to say my better half. i think she's a pretty good sort.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (13 January 2009)

Sorry Norman without photographic evidence I won't take your word for it


----------



## Old Mate (13 January 2009)

Charlize Theron....





Oh wait wrong pic.





Noone has mentioned Jessica Alba so far? What's going on?


----------



## Stormin_Norman (13 January 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Sorry Norman without photographic evidence I won't take your word for it




everyone always wants things proved.


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

Well I'm glad the women of the forum aren't as pathetic and lecherous as us blokes... we don't have to wade through piccies of Brad Pitt et al.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (13 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> everyone always wants things proved.




You had that picture ready for a cheeky scoundrel like me didn't you Norman?

p.s. Yes she's a good sort


----------



## white_goodman (13 January 2009)

wouldnt mind taking Lisa Wilkinson down a notch, MILF...

Kim Kardashian is a lousy root and a **** bloke...

Bindi Irwin yummmm


----------



## Stormin_Norman (13 January 2009)

not really. just a quick trip over to my photobucket to grab a link.

hehe @ bindi irwin. you win goodman.


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

white_goodman said:


> ...
> 
> Bindi Irwin yummmm




Federal Police are tracking you down as we speak


----------



## Stormin_Norman (13 January 2009)

maybe he thought the topic was good s*p*orts?


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

Ahem...

Back to ladies of age:

Anna Netrebko


----------



## awg (13 January 2009)

for mature gents

kim watkins


----------



## awg (13 January 2009)

Am sure most of us mature gents would welcome Nigella Lawson around to cook dinner. 

She certainly seems to have an appetite.

My lovely lady looks like a cross between Nigella and Kim, but she would murder me if I posted her pic, so you will just have to believe


----------



## Mr Capital (13 January 2009)

Brown hair, brown eyes FTW!


----------



## sam76 (13 January 2009)

especially if you live around the goldfields...


----------



## Mr Capital (13 January 2009)

soprano, anyone ?


----------



## Gundini (13 January 2009)

Kimberley Davies has always appealed to me for some reason


----------



## Gundini (13 January 2009)

Something about Meg too...


----------



## jersey10 (13 January 2009)

Gundini said:


> Kimberley Davies has always appealed to me for some reason




yep. i can see two pretty, big reasons


----------



## jersey10 (13 January 2009)

Jodhi Meares


----------



## nunthewiser (13 January 2009)

hubba hubba


----------



## tigerboi (13 January 2009)

this chick


----------



## sam76 (13 January 2009)

jersey10 said:


> Jodhi Meares
> 
> View attachment 27239





Jodhi Mearnes should be in the celebrities i dislike thread


----------



## sam76 (13 January 2009)

tigerboi said:


> this chick




lol tigerboi

took me a couple of seconds but LOL


----------



## jersey10 (13 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> Jodhi Mearnes should be in the celebrities i dislike thread




I couldn't say, i haven't spent enough time with her to make a decision on whether i like her or not.  She certainly is a good sort to look at though.


----------



## sammy84 (13 January 2009)

There is something about Miriam


----------



## Boggo (13 January 2009)

sammy84 said:


> There is something about Miriam




Yes, Newton's law doesn't seem to be applicable


----------



## overit (13 January 2009)

sammy84 said:


> There is something about Miriam




Ahhh... That is just cruel for the unexpecting bloke!

Something about Miriam


----------



## Buddy (13 January 2009)

sammy84 said:


> There is something about Miriam




Now, that's a bit below the belt. So to speak.


----------



## gav (13 January 2009)

People always comment that my g/f looks like Kate Beckinsale. I'm a very lucky guy


----------



## MRC & Co (13 January 2009)

Beckinsale is a class act.  Lucky man!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (13 January 2009)

gav said:


> People always comment that my g/f looks like Kate Beckinsale. I'm a very lucky guy




which pic is of your better half?


----------



## MRC & Co (13 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> which pic is of your better half?




None, their both Beckinsale I believe.

Won't post my better half here, too many perverts!


----------



## white_goodman (13 January 2009)




----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> None, their both Beckinsale I believe.
> 
> Won't post my better half here, too many perverts!




They used to call me pretty boy, now it's just "hey you in the bushes"


----------



## gav (13 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> which pic is of your better half?




LOL they are both Beckinsale. I'd never post a pic of my better half.


----------



## MrBurns (14 January 2009)

There's something about Roberta Williams -


----------



## mayk (14 January 2009)

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Mr Capital (14 January 2009)

Blah, she's too much of a screamer.


----------



## Mr Capital (14 January 2009)

Ooh yeaah


----------



## awg (14 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> There's something about Roberta Williams -




Mr Burns, here is an alternative view, she looks a bit "friendlier"


----------



## mayk (14 January 2009)

Mr Capital said:


> Blah, she's too much of a screamer.



Only when she plays :


----------



## MrBurns (14 January 2009)

awg said:


> Mr Burns, here is an alternative view, she looks a bit "friendlier"




I'm not gunna say any more, her husband has people everywhere


----------



## MRC & Co (14 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> They used to call me pretty boy, now it's just "hey you in the bushes"




LOL


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

And of course Kate Wilslet - 

(I thought Iposted this earlier but it disappeared ?)


----------



## GreatPig (26 January 2009)

Okay so I'm an old fart, but I have to say I've always liked Michelle Pfeiffer, especially after seeing her sing Makin' Whoopee on Jeff Bridges' grand piano in The Fabulous Baker Boys.






Mind you, she does occasionally have her off days.






GP


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

GreatPig said:


> Okay so I'm an old fart, but I have to say I've always liked Michelle Pfeiffer




Me too and I must learn to spell check, it's Kate *Winslet*.


----------



## white_crane (27 January 2009)

I've always had a thing for Claire Forlani


----------



## MrBurns (27 January 2009)

white_crane said:


> I've always had a thing for Claire Forlani



and so you should


----------



## subaru69 (28 January 2009)

After seeing 'The Wrestler' I have a soft (maybe that should be something else) spot for Marisa Tomei.  I'm a fair bit younger than this mid-40's actor, but she's still a fox.

Seriously, the movie is actually good (equal parts wrestling, strippers and character development).

More shots  from the movie (caution: NOT G-rated) @ http://www.drunkenstepfather.com/index.php/category/celebrity/marisa-tomei/


----------



## overit (29 January 2009)

One of my favs!

Scary Spice!


----------



## MrBurns (29 January 2009)

subaru69 said:


> After seeing 'The Wrestler' I have a soft (maybe that should be something else) spot for Marisa Tomei.  I'm a fair bit younger than this mid-40's actor, but she's still a fox.
> 
> Seriously, the movie is actually good (equal parts wrestling, strippers and character development).
> 
> More shots  from the movie (caution: NOT G-rated) @ http://www.drunkenstepfather.com/index.php/category/celebrity/marisa-tomei/




She's already in but twice is ok because she really is a seriously good sort.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=384787&postcount=50


----------



## MRC & Co (9 February 2009)

OUCH!


----------



## MrBurns (9 February 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> OUCH!




Her and I are through, she's too possessive


----------



## sting (9 February 2009)

I fell in love wth this one after watching her at the Olympic's. Even told my wife she is the only competition she will ever face, did this bother her....no she laughed at me  Oh well


----------



## MrBurns (27 June 2009)

Kate Hudson -


----------



## MRC & Co (27 June 2009)

White Crane, definately agree with Claire Forlani.

Also have to love the Brazilians!


----------



## sam76 (28 June 2009)




----------



## overit (17 November 2009)

This would make conscription a little easier to handle! 

More Hot Israeli Female Soldiers HERE!


----------



## overit (17 November 2009)

You can never have enough pics of Salma Hayek!


----------



## overit (19 November 2009)

WOWEE 

The girls from Victoria Secret Angels.


----------



## overit (30 June 2010)

Still looking spunkier than ever!

Kournikova a smash at Wimbledon


----------



## So_Cynical (11 December 2010)

Emma Watson is looking all grown up at the recent HP premiere.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (28 June 2011)

Behold the lovely Nicki Minaj aged 26 and of Trinidadian decent though raised in the US.

She's a R&B singer/Rapper and may or may not of had some work done. :dunno:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicki_Minaj
~


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 June 2011)

Mummy Tard


----------



## Logique (29 June 2011)

Wimbledon is interesting viewing this year. Young Tomic at 18yro through to the quarters, well done young man. And Sharapova is still there in the women's. 

Readers of the female persuasion, I'm quite happy for you to yearn after your Brad Pitt and George Clooney - however you might allow me this small indulgence? I'd even countenance a carbon tax if Maria told me so.


----------



## trainspotter (29 June 2011)

Logique said:


> Wimbledon is interesting viewing this year. Young Tomic at 18yro through to the quarters, well done young man. And Sharapova is still there in the women's.
> 
> Readers of the female persuasion, I'm quite happy for you to yearn after your Brad Pitt and George Clooney - however you might allow me this small indulgence? I'd even countenance a carbon tax if Maria told me so.






> You’d think that with the way she grunts and moans all the way through a tennis match, that Maria Sharapova would be loud in other aspects of life, too. Not so much, says Maroon 5 frontman, Adam Levine, who broke up with Sharapova because she is too quiet in bed.
> 
> _She wouldn’t make any noise during sex. I can't tell you how disappointed I was. I really thought, like a lot of guys, that she'd be the loud screaming type. But instead, she just lay there like a dead frog. She even got angry if I started to moan, said it 'ruined her concentration'._
> 
> ...




http://thissuitisnotblack.blogspot.com/2007/08/sharapovas-grunter-not-screamer.html


----------



## pixel (29 June 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Behold the lovely Nicki Minaj aged 26 and [...] decent though raised in the US.
> 
> She's a R&B singer/Rapper and may or may not of had some work done. :dunno:
> 
> ...



 well, I'll take your word for it that she's decent; 
as to her extraction, she may indeed be of Trinidadian de*sc*ent. (not that it matters where she got her genes : )


----------



## So_Cynical (30 June 2011)

pixel said:


> well, I'll take your word for it that she's decent;
> as to her extraction, she may indeed be of Trinidadian de*sc*ent. (not that it matters where she got her genes : )




Anyone know where i can get a context checker? anyway she sure looks like a descent sort to me.


----------



## springhill (25 July 2011)

Alison Brie from Community.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (25 July 2011)




----------



## wayneL (19 December 2011)

A good sort to me is not just a picture to salivate over (although admit to being as lecherous as the next bloke  ), there must be some other quality in addition to the looks... sometimes the looks take second place if I like the "other" qualities. It's a "package".

The "interesting" trumps salivation every time for me.

I like this young lady:


----------



## Logique (19 January 2012)

> From *Trainspotter*
> "You’d think that with the way she grunts and moans all the way through a tennis match, that Maria Sharapova would be loud in other aspects of life, too. Not so much, says Maroon 5 frontman, Adam Levine, who broke up with Sharapova..." http://thissuitisnotblack.blogspot.c...-screamer.html



TS you spoil sport. 

Watching Victoria Azarenka in the Aussie Open match last night, if she gets through to a round vs Sharapova the crowd will need ear protection, a real grunt-athon. As for the sections of the crowd imitating the players, very ungracious, not amused.


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

Adriana Lima. Enough said.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2012)

SofÃ­a Vergara (born July 10, 1972) Is a 40yr old Colombian actress with all natural assets...love the accent and love some of her old Columbian TV work that has made its way to youtube...she looks great in a g-string Bikini.

Currently starring in the US TV comedy Modern Family and doing great work, she really lights up the screen.
~


----------



## JTLP (29 July 2012)

Christine Sonali Merrill - Sri Lankan 400m hurdler


----------



## prawn_86 (29 July 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> SofÃ­a Vergara (born July 10, 1972) Is a 40yr old Colombian actress with all natural assets...




Really? Colombia has one of the highest rates of plastic surgery in the World.


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Really? Colombia has one of the highest rates of plastic surgery in the World.



God bless them.

I think that's the tourists though...

Better looking women in Colombia than Venezuela in my opinion.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Really? Colombia has one of the highest rates of plastic surgery in the World.




MMmm your right of course, lots of Columbian and Venezuelan women get work done..i have to admit i was really just assuming because in the old TV clips from Columbian TV she looks natural and is said to have been "discovered" by a photographer while walking on a Colombian beach..she started in the early 1990's so i imagine that the cosmetic surgery standards in Columbia were not to good then.

Anyway i found this supposed before and after pic...for me it proves nothing considering she had a child when she was 20 and these 2 photos seem to be about 20 years apart, gravity will have its way with a large breasted woman.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2012)

Ok so this is SofÃ­a Vergara at 18yrs of age (actually looks a little small up top but she is only 18)
~

~
And this is at least 5 or 6 years and 1 child later.
~


----------



## skc (30 July 2012)

Many people watch the olympics for many different reasons... Here's a grat one.

Leryn Franco

Google it for yourself.


----------



## Junior (30 July 2012)

Another incredible athlete.  Darya Kilshina, long jumper from Russia.


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2012)

This girl would punch the crap out of most blokes.

Count me in!


----------



## bellenuit (30 July 2012)

kennas said:


> This girl would punch the crap out of most blokes.
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> View attachment 48272




Is this the same lady?  They seem to have the same build, face and smile.


----------



## Sean K (31 July 2012)

bellenuit said:


> Is this the same lady?  They seem to have the same build, face and smile.



Nah, Gina Carano. MMA fighter recently turned to movies. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFV0Uvzpz0o


----------



## So_Cynical (18 February 2013)

Kate Upton - Body paint bikini.
~
[video=youtube_share;0Awe1WYSTQI]http://youtu.be/0Awe1WYSTQI[/video]


----------



## sptrawler (18 February 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Kate Upton - Body paint bikini.
> ~
> [video=youtube_share;0Awe1WYSTQI]http://youtu.be/0Awe1WYSTQI[/video]




I've been down and enrolled for painting lessons.lol


----------



## pixel (19 February 2013)

IMO she's one of the best sorts - especially her gorgeous, dimpled smile:







OK, the rest of her ain't bad either:

http://www.hdwallpaperspk.com/miranda-kerr-wallpapers/

Happy Birthday, Miranda!  Turning the big Three Oh on Wednesday


----------



## MrBurns (19 February 2013)

Saw an interview with Miranda she is very impressive
Been 4 years since I started this thread
These days my idea of a good sort is someone with a good heart.....


----------

